# Any left at Squaw Creek??



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

JUst wondering if there are any snows left at Squaw Creek, MO or if they have all headed into NE. Any info appreciated.

SHIG


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

New counts were supposed to be posted today, they should be up tomorrow.

If I was a betting man I would say yes, there are still some there.


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope there still some coming thru NEB im going out fri to try a place in Zone 3, Its really good for canadians, heard a couple of guys killed bout 100 there this last weekend. Otherwise mite make for a boring sit. Well the plus is there pits in the feilds were huning. LOL
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just talked to Tracy N. with Up North Outdoors - they pulled out of Squaw and into SD. He did say there was a couple hundred thousand left though at the end of the weekend so they're still around, probably will decoy better than any other birds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

A friend called Squaw this morning and was told by the lady on the phone that the count was done ,just not on the site yet and there were 1million still there. I find that hard to believe but we'll see what is posted later today.

Alex


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

1000800 snows left in squaw creek..... probly more juvies than any thing


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

AV said:


> 1000800 snows left in squaw creek..... probly more juvies than any thing


Not quite huntable numbers :lol: :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

As of Monday. That number probably dropped quite a bit since then.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I found some footage of the 1,425,000 at squaw, in case you havent seen it.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

That must be a roostbusters mecca!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

wow


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

When I left there sunday night there were birds filtering back from the north. I would bet there are still more than 1 mil. Never saw anything like it before  Chris is probably right about the decoying, with most of the guides gone.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

jmlaport said:


> When I left there sunday night there were birds filtering back from the north. I would bet there are still more than 1 mil. Never saw anything like it before  Chris is probably right about the decoying, with most of the guides gone.


The decoying right around squaw has been impossible with the comination of few juvies/more adults and the pressure and as a result they have been going 10 to 20 miles to feed(if not more). These next two weeks are going to be the best hunting by far.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Heard the count was 1.8 million today....all going WAY north to feed.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Not 1.8m , but rather 1,000,800 according to yesterdays survey.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

talk to my buddy to day in s.d. thing not going very good for him this year but had a far kill today, his buddy in s. creek had a very big kill today.many youngbirds,he may go back to s. creek for a week. :roll:


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

Im going hunting in the morning here by omaha, my brother went by the place were going and said theres a bunch flying


----------

